# forcer une pensée dans le cadre d'une autre



## Chris' Spokesperson

Bonsoir tout le monde et bonne année !

Je cherche un mot et je n'arrive même pas à me souvenir de l'anglais donc je pose ma question en forme d'explication, espérant que quelqu'un me comprendra. C'est un mot qu'on utilise quand, par exemple, on essaie de faire dire à un texte quelque chose qui n'y est pas, c'est-à-dire que je prends une idée qui est la mienne est je la force, ou je tente de le faire, sur une autre. Je pensais à "faire un surplomb" mais quand je vérifie ce mot dans les dictionnaires je ne vois pas un usage figuratif. Je suppose que le sens se rapproche d'"imposer" mais c'est plus fort que ceci. 

A l'aide !

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Steve Ketchup

Endoctriner ?


----------



## tricky-ft

" manipuler " , "déformer les propos" , " instrumentaliser " ?

Je ne vois pas de verbe qui traduise parfaitement l'idée que tu veux faire passer mais l'un de ces verbes devrait convenir, en fonction de ta phrase.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Peut-être aussi détourner les propos de quelqu'un... voire les dévoyer.


----------



## tricky-ft

Effectivement "détourner les propos" correspond bien mieux que mes propositions. Chris' Spokesperson, oublie mon post


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Salut Karine, bonne année, j'espère que tout va bien à Marseille.

Merci pour vos propositions utiles... je ne vois pas le mot auquel je pensais... ou plutôt auquel je ne pouvais penser. Je suis certain qu'un prof me l'avait dit une fois l'année dernière, il va peut-être falloir que je fouine tous les commentaires sur mes devoirs. Quoique, je n'aurais pas pensé à "détourner les propos" et j'aime bien.  Merci aussi à monsieur Ketchup et tricky.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Chris,

Je ne suis pas sûre d'avoir bien compris ce que tu cherches en fait ! 
Pourrais-tu nous donner un exemple concret ?

P.S. : quand on fait dire à un texte ce qu'il ne dit pas, on dit qu'on extrapole. Mais je n'ai pas l'impression que c'est le verbe que tu cherches non plus...


----------



## JeanDeSponde

On dit _dénaturer une pensée, un propos_ (dans le sens de _altérer_) ?


----------



## Mout

Peut-être s'agit-il tout simplement d'un problème _d'interprétation _?


----------



## polytropos

Inoculer: (fig) communiquer, transmettre un sentiment, une idée que l' on compare à un virus (Petit Robert 1979) 

Aussi:   http://fr.thefreedictionary.com/inoculer

P. métaph. Plus tard nous inoculons nos goûts, nos vices peut-être à la femme qui nous aime; tandis qu'au début de la vie, celle que nous aimons nous impose ses vertus, ses délicatesses (Balzac, Lys, 1836, p. 278). Ils ont trouvé moyen d'inoculer au dreyfusisme les vices de la raison d'État (Péguy, Argent, 1913, p. 1257).  http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/inoculer


Bonne Année!


----------



## robertaL

superposer une interprétation?


----------



## pointvirgule

_projeter, faire de la projection_ ? (terme de psychologie)



> Attribuer à quelqu'un un sentiment que l'on a soi-même


----------



## Punky Zoé

Plaquer une idée ?


----------



## polytropos

Chris' Spokesperson said:


> Bonsoir tout le monde et bonne année !
> 
> C'est un mot qu'on utilise quand, par exemple, on essaie de faire dire à un texte quelque chose qui n'y est pas, c'est-à-dire que je prends une idée qui est la mienne est je la force, ou je tente de le faire, sur une autre.



Insinuer: Laisser entendre quelque chose sans l'exprimer ouvertement. http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/insinuer   (?)


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Comme Karine_fr, je pense à extrapoler mais il n'y pas l'idée de forcer, peut-être corrompre, altérer, dévoyer ou pervertir ?


----------



## Chimel

Je pense aussi à "solliciter".

TLFI: "Solliciter un texte: en donner une interprétation forcée, tendancieuse, qui va au-delà de ce que l'auteur a voulu dire"


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Punky Zoé said:


> Plaquer une idée ?



J'avais pensé à plaquer, parce qu'il me semblait que c'est ça que j'avais entendu de mon prof, mais je me suis dit que ce ne pouvait être ce mot quand j'ai vérifié dans le dico et n'a pas vu un tel sens. Si tu vérifies que si, il porte aussi ce sens, donc ça doit être ce que cherchais ! 

Mais ce fil m'était déjà fort utile "vocabulairement" 

Merci beaucoup tout le monde.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Plaquer a un sens figuré qui se rapproche, voici ce qu'en disent les dictionnaires :

- Larousse : Ajouter après coup, d'une manière artificielle, un développement, un sentiment sur quelque chose : Il a plaqué quelques citations sur son argumentation.

- Robert : Fig surajouté de façon peu naturelle "la partie historique est plaquée et superficielle"

- Trésor :   _Au fig._ *Plaquer qqc. sur qqc.* Joindre deux choses alors qu'elles n'ont pas de véritables rapports. _Il ne s'agit pas de plaquer une déclamation quelconque sur une musique quelconque_ (Rolland, _J.-Chr.,_ Amies, 1910, p.1177).

J'imagine, par exemple, qu'on pourrait dire de quelqu'un qu'il veut à tout prix plaquer sa déduction / son idée / sa conception sur l'expression des besoins d'un client.


----------

